# Help ............... Please !!!!



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh! Dear ........... Need some advice pretty quick if possible please!

Our new ( 2cnd hand ) AutoTrail Aparaho 2001........... No matter what we try I am unable to get the hot water to work! ( Not trying it via gas yet as I want the electric to work 1st )

As ex caravanners, we'd fill the truama store up via the aqua roll, turn the electric switch .... an hour or so later hot water.

We have the same system in our motor home now, only you fill via the onboard water tank, turn the pump on & let the hot water tank fill up, then look for the on/off heating switch ....... unable to find it anywhere!!!! There is a truamastore switch which is just like the normal on/off light switch on the left side of the dining area, by your left leg area if you were sitting facing forward with the seat belts on ...... hope you get the drift! To the rear of the switch it has a thick black wire going down - out the underside of the floor + another grey wire leading directly to the truama tank......... Otherwise we can't find anything anywhere ..........

Anyone got any ideas what we are doing wrong / what we should be doing / where we could look for the Truama switch which in the book looks like a tap with water running out of it and an on/off switch on it!

Please Help !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

Our Auto-Trail Tracker has a switch for the Truma that looks like an ordinary light switch in a similar location to yours.
Have you got mains power to everything else that you have? Are any of the circuit breakers tripped?
Derek


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you got the water pump switched on on you're control panel & doe's the switch in the dining area have a Red light??


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

If it has an exterior cover for the ventilation this also needs to be removed before it will work.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Have a look under the seat where the Truma heater is. They used to have a habit of hiding them under there next to the Truma. I moved the one on a previous cheyenne to the front of the seat at low level.

Graham


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW ......... Thanks all for the lightening quick replies!

All sorted now .......... Via my darling wife !!! The switch I mentioned was indeed the switch required, however, it had the orange strip on the on/off button so when this showed, I assumed it was on. What the wife also noticed was below it it had the neon light which wasn't on .......... a new 13 amp fuse ........... 45 mins later lovely hot water ........... jobs done!!!

Just gotta sort the fire out now !!!!!!!!!!

Thanks all again for your helpful ideas .............


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The cover that Ian n Susy mentioned only need to be removed for using gas. 
There should be a switch in your wardrobe that will have a neaon that should be lit if you have power to your heater. If it is lit and you still dont have hot water then.

1, You haven't primed the system to fill your hot water system.

2, There may be a trip inside the truma that I don't know about :?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Whilst on the subject,

My recent boiler grief was an odd one. Had mains hook up, the red light came on when i pressed the switched under the cooker, but no hot water. Couldn't work it out as it had been faultless all the time i'd had it. 

I eventually found that the wire connector had un clipped itself. Re connected the two halves and bob was my uncle.

So if you ever have similiar probs, this may help.

Freddiebooks


----------

